# using equalizers



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey all,

I've been doing a lot of research on the BFD and REW combo and will be making the the purchase here soon to help calibrate my sub.

My question is this. How many people use similar products to equalize their main speakers to help even out some of the fluctuations (peaks / dips) due to room acoustics or product flaws. (I know acoustics is best fixed with room treatments ... this is just a curiosity question). I'd like to put a house curve into my system as my speakers are all over the place on the graph.

If people do, what products do you guys use? I know Behringer makes two-channel equalizers similar to the BFD...... any good? Usefully at all? Waste of money?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With the newer receivers having built in room compensation as well as other features like Audssey this is less important than it was but a good quality 1/3 octave EQ has its benefits. One being a much more precise adjustment of each frequency. A good quality EQ can cost as little as $200 on ebay used and the gains can be quite good once fully integrated into your system.
The issue is of course is that you then require an outboard amp to drive the speakers you are EQing so the added cost is a fair bit more plus if not done right you can introduce noise into the signal path as well.
I personaly have two Audio control 1/3 octave EQs on my mains and it does help alot to give the system a flatter sound particularly in two channel mode for music.


----------



## eboettn (Apr 25, 2008)

tonyvbd - Thanks for the input. I'm looking to purchase a rotel rsp-1069 to go with my rotel external amp (now being controlled by a yamaha receiver) the rotel pre/pro doesn't include a room correction eq system, thus why I'm looking for the external eq. thanks again for the help


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You need to be a little carful as to what brand of EQ you buy. There are lots of cheep 1/3 octave EQs out there that look impressive but are junk. Stick with the well known brands and you should be fine. White Audio, Yamaha, Audio control and Alesis just to name a few. The Behringer EQs are good just stay away from the lower end units if you can.


----------

